
What did people do before toilet paper? - denzil_correa
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/history/2020/03/what-people-do-before-toilet-paper/
======
spthorn60
My boredom-induced curiousity doesn't overcome my resistance to provide NatGeo
with my email address. Sigh.

